# Komplett neuer PC Laie



## Maschine20 (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo Com,

ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen viele Previews auf Youtube angesehen zu PC-Games die dieses Jahr noch rauskommen werden (AC U, GTA V) und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine jetzige Hardware meines HP Pavilion dv6 mit dual core und 8GB ram nur noch schwer mitkommt, zumal auch die Grafka streigt.
Jetzt habe ich mich dazu entschieden mir einen PC zusammenzubauen. Nach tagelanger Recherche habe ich mir nun die komplette Hardware herausgesucht und würde mich sehr freuen wenn ein Fortgeschrittener da mal drüberschauen könnte ob das so passt oder ob es da zu Problemen kommen könnte. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen:

Neuer Gaming PC:

Gehäuse:
Aerocool XPredator X1 Evil Black Edition
Aerocool XPredator X1 Evil Black Edition, Geh

Mainboard:
 ASRock Z87 Extreme 4 Sockel LGA1150 
http://www.amazon.de/Z87-EXTREME4-M...&keywords=ASRock+Z87+Extreme4+Sockel+1150+ATX

CPU:
Intel Core i5-4670k 3,4 GHz (3,8GHz)
http://www.alternate.de/Intel(R)/Core(TM)-i5-4570-CPU/html/product/1063386?

Grafikkarte:
Gainward nvidia geforce GTX 770 2GB
http://www.alternate.de/Gainward/Geforce-GTX-770-Phantom-Grafikkarte/html/product/1083575?

RAM:
Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x 8GB = 16GB
Crucial Ballistix Sport Arbeitsspeicher 16GB DDR3-RAM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Festplatte:
Samsung 840 Series EVO basic SSD 120GB (habe eine externe Festplatte 1TB)
Samsung 840 Series EVO Basic interne SSD-Festplatte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Netzteil:
Be quiet! Pure Power 530Watt
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005JS580A/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_il_tlie=UTF8&camp=1638&creative=6742&creativeASIN=B005JS580A&linkCode=as2&tag=httpwwwzenchi-2


Ich danke euch sehr für eure Antworten.
Betriebssystem habe ich noch ein Win7 Home Premium zuhause. Ist das auch kompatibel?

Die meisten Sorgen habe ich mit Gehäuse, Arbeitsspeicher und Festplatte.

Passt das alles?

Viele Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Lightbringer667 (28. Juni 2014)

Möchtest du übertakten? 
Wenn nicht, dann kannst du auch den normalen i5 4670 nehmen, bzw sogar auch den 4570 zurückgreifen. Der Unterschied von 200MHz ist beim Spielen nicht weiter bemerkbar. Auch brauchst du dann kein Z87 Board, sondern kannst auf ein H87 zurückgreifen. Damit sparst du dann insgesamt etwas Geld. 

Das Gehäuse müsste eigentlich passen. Du musst halt aufpassen, dass dein neues Board auch die richtige Größe hat, in dem Fall ATX und nicht mATX. 
Bei der Festplatte würde ich mir überlegen, ob ich nicht tatsächlich noch eine HDD dazu kaufen würde, auch wenn du 1TB extern hast. USB ist trotz allem Komfort noch nicht so fix wie die internen. Sprich Spiele von einer USB Platte starten kann zu längeren Ladezeiten und Rucklern im Spiel sorgen. Das ist gut um größere Dateien auszulagern, aber ich würde keine Spiele über die externe laufen lassen. Mit dem RAM sollte es soweit keine Probleme geben, denke ich.


----------



## Denis10 (28. Juni 2014)

Ich kenne mich mit Hardware nicht so aus, meines Wissens bringt es aber nichts, mehr als 8 GB RAM zu haben (Korrigiert mich bitte, falls das überholt sein sollte) Wenn dir  aber wichtig ist, auch für die Zukunft gut gerüstet zu sein, kannst du das auch so lassen.

Falls du jedes Bauteil bei einem anderen Händler bestellst, dann rechen auch die Versandkosten mit. Ich würde mir lieber alles bei einem Händler bestellen.


----------



## Maschine20 (28. Juni 2014)

Okei danke für die erste Schrittsprache. Ich denke das Übertakten wenig Sinn macht und werde daher wahrscheinlich wie vorgeschlagen noch auf den i5 4570 zurückgreifen. Was genau ist der Unterschied des Z87 Boards zum H87 Board? Bezieht sich das nur auf den Prozessorensockel? Und wäre ein H87-Board auch weiterhin kompatibel mit den anderen Komponenten? Außerdem besitzt das H87 auch die SLI-Funktion damit man später 2 Grafikkarten parallel schalten kann?

Was die Festplatte angeht habe ich mir das so gedacht, dass ich Spiele, die aktuell im Gebrauch sind und natürlich das Betriebssystem auf der SSD parke während Dokumente, Bilder etc. und Spiele die aktuell nicht gespielt werden auf der Externen geparkt werden. Ist das möglich? Wenn ich dann ein Spiel von der HDD spielen möchte zieh ich mir dieses vor dem Spielen auf die SSD.
Sollte das nicht möglich sein werde ich mir auch deinen anderen Rat zu Herzen nehmen und mir noch eine interne HDD kaufen.

Vielen Dank bis hierhin.


----------



## Maschine20 (28. Juni 2014)

8GB RAM reichen im Moment eigentlich total aus aber ich denke für Zukunft sollte man einen Gaming-PC mit 16GB ausrüsten oder nicht? Habe zumindest den Rat bekommen: Wenn ich nicht nächstes Jahr schon aufrüsten wolle, soll ich mir 16GB zulegen.

Hab Versandkosten alles zusammengerechnet und so komme ich auf die billigste Summe am Ende. Bin ein Sparfuchs. Deshalb bin ich auch noch etwas skeptisch mit dem Gehäuse. Sollte man nicht doch etwas mehr investieren in Gehäuse? Ist das schlechtes Material? Wenig Steckplätzte? Wo ist der Haken bei dem Gehäuse?


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (28. Juni 2014)

Ich würde erst einmal auch nur auf 8GB RAM gehen. Den kannst du notfalls auch schnell und einfach selber nachrüsten. Aber ich würde auch eine interne HDD noch verbauen, die kosten im Moment ja nicht so viel. Wäre mal mein Vorschlag für 1002€: Warenkorb. 

Mindfactory bietet eigentlich für Sammelbestellungen die günstigsten Komponenten an und dann hast du nur einmal Versandkosten. CPU habe ich auch durch einen Xeon-Prozessor ausgetauscht, der hat die Leistung eines nicht übertakteten i7 und kostet ein gutes Stück weniger. Netzteil habe ich auch ein effizienteres mit 480 Watt genommen und als Grafikkarte eine von AMD, da kriegt man im Moment etwas mehr für sein Geld.

Das Gehäuse macht einen ganz guten Eindruck, kannst du so nehmen. Ich persönlich würde das schlichte BitFenix Shinobi Core Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz für den gleichen Preis empfehlen. Hat aber hauptsächlich optische Gründe. Oder für etwas mehr das schallgedämmte Fractal Define R4 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz für noch leiseren Zockergenuss.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (28. Juni 2014)

Maschine20 schrieb:


> Okei danke für die erste Schrittsprache. Ich denke das Übertakten wenig Sinn macht und werde daher wahrscheinlich wie vorgeschlagen noch auf den i5 4570 zurückgreifen. Was genau ist der Unterschied des Z87 Boards zum H87 Board? Bezieht sich das nur auf den Prozessorensockel? Und wäre ein H87-Board auch weiterhin kompatibel mit den anderen Komponenten? Außerdem besitzt das H87 auch die SLI-Funktion damit man später 2 Grafikkarten parallel schalten kann?
> 
> Was die Festplatte angeht habe ich mir das so gedacht, dass ich Spiele, die aktuell im Gebrauch sind und natürlich das Betriebssystem auf der SSD parke während Dokumente, Bilder etc. und Spiele die aktuell nicht gespielt werden auf der Externen geparkt werden. Ist das möglich? Wenn ich dann ein Spiel von der HDD spielen möchte zieh ich mir dieses vor dem Spielen auf die SSD.
> Sollte das nicht möglich sein werde ich mir auch deinen anderen Rat zu Herzen nehmen und mir noch eine interne HDD kaufen.
> ...



Nein, der H87 Chip unterstützt afaik kein SLI. Wenn dir SLI wichtig ist, greifst du tatsächlich auf ein Z87 zurück. 
Mit dem RAM ist so ne Sache. Du brauchst aktuell tatsächlich nicht mehr als 8GB. Die Frage ist wie weit du hier in die Zukunft planen möchtest. 

Das mit dem Hin und Her schieben funktioniert in der Regel nicht so gut. Die Spiele sind ja auch in der Registry in Windows verankert. Diese Einträge verweisen aber dann ins Leere, wenn du das Spiel da rausverschiebst. Auch die Clients wie Steam haben ja ihren eigenen Ordner in dem all die Spiele lagern die du runtergeladen hast. Wie gut das mit dem verschieben funktioniert, wenn du die Ordnerstruktur beibehälst weiß ich nicht - könnte aber zum Teil problematisch werden. 

Mit dem Gehäuse kommt es sehr drauf an, welche Ansprüche du stellst, v.a. optisch und von der Betriebslautstärke. Mich persönlich muss es nicht alles flüsterleise sein, da ich beim Spielen eh nen Headset trage. Klar, sollte da kein Düsenjet neben dem Schreibtisch stehen, aber muss auch nicht völlig unhörbar sein. Aber das ist sehr subjektiv 

edit: wegen den Händlern - ich würde nicht bei amazon bestellen. Schau dich mal bei www.geizhals.de um, das ist ein gutes Vergleichsportal. I.d.R. wirst aber www.mindfactory.de oder www.hardwareversand.de ganz vorne finden.


----------



## Enisra (28. Juni 2014)

ich würde mich nicht sonderlich um SLI kümmern, das klingt auf dem Papier vielleicht nett, aber Praktisch gesehen kommt das eher zu Mikroruckler durch die Zeit bis das Bild von Karte 2 zu Karte 1 braucht.
Außerdem ist die Leistungssteigerung nicht Linear


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2014)

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst und kein SLI betreiben willst (was idR ohnehin keinen Sinn macht), dann nimm einfach irgendein Board um die 80€ - der Chipsatz ist dann eigentlich egal. Die Board mit nem 90er-Chipsatz (H97. Z97 usw) sind halt neuer und unterstützen auch die neueren Haswell-CPUs "ab Werk", die 80er (B85, H87 usw.) brauchen dafür ggf. ein BIOS-Update. 

Ansonsten brauchst Du wie gesagt keinen 4670k, wenn du nicht übertakten willst - und dann nimmst Du halt einen 4570 oder so, um die 170€, ODER direkt einen Xeon E3-1230v3 bzw. den neueren 1231v3, denn die kosten ca 210€ und bieten technisch das gleiche wie die teureren Core i7-CPUs, nur dass bei den Xeons keine Grafikeinheit dabei ist und der Takt MINIMAL geringer ist.

16GB braucht man auf absehbare Zeit noch nicht, aber wenn Du eh ein paar hundert Euro ausgibst, kannst Du ruhig auch 16GB nehmen - muss aber nicht sein. Ich würde aber - wenn es mit dem Budget eng wird - lieber den Xeon + nur 8GB nehmen als  einen core i5 + 16GB RAM.

Und bei der Grafikkarte kannst Du mit der gleichstarken AMD R9 280X auch noch etwas einsparen. Die Nvidias haben halt physX (mehr/andere Physikeffekte im Spiel) , was aber kaum ein Spiel unterstützt, und AMD bietet Mantle, was noch sehr neu ist, so dass man noch nicht sagen kann, ob das später viele Ganes supporten oder nicht. Mantle lässt ein Spiel direkter mit der Karte kommunizieren, sofern das SPiel Mantle hat, so dass es schneller läuft als mit einer Karte, die normalerweise gleichschnell ist, aber kein Mantle hat.


----------



## Maschine20 (28. Juni 2014)

Ich fasse kurz zusammen:

Gehäuse beibehalten.

Mainboard: Austauschen. H87 reicht völlig. SLI nicht notwendig.

Netzteil: Eventuell nach einem effektieferen schauen mit evt. niedriger Wattzahl?

Grafikkarte: Austauschen. Heutzutage auf AMD bauen und nicht auf nvidia ("Bei AMD bekommt man heutzutage etwas mehr für sein Geld"). Unterschiede? Außer das es unterschiedliche Marken sind?

 CPU: Auf keinen Fall den zum Übertakten 4790k sondern die kleinere Version z.B. ein i5-4570 oder direkt einen Xeon? Die große Frage!!!

 Arbeitsspeicher reichen locker leicht 8GB vorerst. Kann man später immernoch einen weitern 8GB zustecken. Richtig?

Festplatte auf jeden Fall neben der SSD auch eine HDD im Rechner verbauen. Vorteile zur externen Festplatte?



Danke euch für die Rückmeldungen. Der PC formt sich nochmal neu.


----------



## Enisra (28. Juni 2014)

der Vorteil einer Internen HDD ist, das man nicht unnötig Geld raus wirft für ein Gehäuse für die theoretisch gleiche Festplatte
Außerdem dürfte die Datenübertragung besser sein
Externe Festplatten sind sowas von überschätzt und falsch genutzt, denn wenn man die auch nicht abschaltet, hat man nur einen Speicher der weit vom MB entfernt ist


----------



## Maschine20 (29. Juni 2014)

Okei hab ich mir notiert. Auf jeden Fall HDD im Rechner mit verbauen. Zusätzlich zur SSD. Danke.


----------



## Enisra (29. Juni 2014)

eine Extrene HDD macht nur Sinn wenn man die immer abschaltet nach dem man eine Datei gesichert hat oder als Erweiterung beim Mobilrechner


----------



## Maschine20 (29. Juni 2014)

Okei Danke.

Hab nochmal alles umgeworfen:

Grafikkarte:
MSI R9 280X Gaming
249,90€
MSI R9 280X Gaming, Grafikkarte Full Retail

Prozessor:
Intel Core i5 4570 Quad-Core 3,2 Ghz max 3,6 Ghz
177,85€€
Intel
(evt. ein Xeon? Welche Vorteile?)

RAM/Arbeitsspeicher:
G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600
64,90€
G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600, Arbeitsspeicher F3-1600C11S-8GNT,...

Festplatte:
ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2,5" SSD 128 GB
57,59€
ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2,5 SSD 128 GB SATA 600

HGST HTS545050A7E380 500 GB
36,99€
HGST HTS545050A7E380 500 GB, Festplatte SATA 300, Travelstar ZK500

Mainboard:
ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance
89,90€
ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance, Mainboard Sound G-LAN SATA3 USB...

Gehäuse:
Aerocool XPredator X1 Evil Black Edition, Gehäuse
59,90€
Aerocool Strike-X Advance White, Geh

Netzteil:
be quiet! System Power 7 450W
54,90€
be quiet! System Power 7 450W, Netzteil schwarz, 2x PCIe, Bulk



Dazu evt. noch einen seperaten CPu-Kühler und einen weiteren Gehäusekühler.

Was sagt ihr? Woher weiß ich ob die Hardware auch zum Mainboard passt? Da gibts so viele Anschlüsse. Das Zusammenbauen mache ich nicht selber sondern gebe ich an einen guten Bekannten weiter, der das beruflich macht aber möchte ihm ja die passende Hardware geben. Passt das so?


----------



## lolxd999 (29. Juni 2014)

Maschine20 schrieb:


> (evt. ein Xeon? Welche Vorteile?)



Der Xeon ist quasi ein i7 (ohne interne Grafik u. Übertakten), also je nach Anwendung schneller wie der i5 - und die interne Grafik brauchst du ja nicht, weil du noch ne Grafikkarte dazu nimmst.
Vorteil des Xeon ist halt, dass er wesentlich günstiger ist wie der i7.



Maschine20 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr? Woher weiß ich ob die Hardware auch zum Mainboard passt? Da gibts so viele Anschlüsse. Das Zusammenbauen mache ich nicht selber sondern gebe ich an einen guten Bekannten weiter, der das beruflich macht aber möchte ihm ja die passende Hardware geben. Passt das so?



Das passt schon. Die SSD und HDD haben SATA - Das Board hat SATA.
RAM ist DDR3 - Das Board unterstützt DDR3.
Die Graka nutzt PCI-Express - Das Board hat PCI-Express.
Prozessor passt auch, da der Sockel der richtige ist.

PC-Bauteile sind zu einem gewissen Grad genormt


----------



## Maschine20 (29. Juni 2014)

Perfekt. Das heißt besser Xeon als den i5? Welcher wäre vergleichbar mit dem i5-4570 Quad-Core. Kann ruhig bisschen teurer sein. Der zum Beispiel? --->E3-1230 v3 oder reicht dann auch der E3-1220 v3?


----------



## svd (29. Juni 2014)

Wenn du ihn dir leisten kannst/magst, ist der Xeon eine gute Wahl. Aber es muss schon mindestens ein E3-12*3*0 sein, denn sonst fehlt ihm die Hyper-Threading-Technologie.
So wäre der Xeon E3-12*2*0 in Spielen eher wie ein i5. Nur ohne integrierte Grafikeinheit. Welche dann zB nützlich sein könnte, wenn mit i5 die Grafikkarte kaputt ist und/oder
du auf Fehlersuche gehen musst...

Der etwas neuere E3-12*31*v3 kostet ebensoviel wie sein unmittelbarer Vorgänger E3-1230v3, hat aber einen um 100Mhz höheren Takt. Das ist nicht viel, macht ihn aber trotzdem 
zur naheliegendsten Wahl. Das Mainboard sollte dafür aber am besten einen H97 Chipsatz haben, damit du dir einen evtl. BIOS Flash ersparst.


----------



## Maschine20 (29. Juni 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Der etwas neuere E3-12*31*v3 kostet ebensoviel wie sein unmittelbarer Vorgänger E3-1230v3, hat aber einen um 100Mhz höheren Takt. Das ist nicht viel, macht ihn aber trotzdem
> zur naheliegendsten Wahl. *Das Mainboard sollte dafür aber am besten einen H97 Chipsatz haben, damit du dir einen evtl. BIOS Flash ersparst.*



Für den E3-1231v3 oder auch für den E3-1230v3? Ich denke, da man 100Mhz beim Spielen sowieso nicht merkt habe ich eigentlich vor einen E3-1230v3 zu kaufen und würde dazu aber gerne mein H87 Mainboard behalten. Möglich?


----------



## svd (29. Juni 2014)

Es ist so, dass X9x Boards schon für die Haswell Refresh CPUs ausgelegt sind, diese also direkt aus der Schachtel unterstützen.
Du kannst einen E3-1231v3 genauso in ein H87 Board setzen, müsstest aber evtl., je nach Alter deines Boards und der BIOS Version, ein Update machen.

Aber wenn dir soviel am Board liegt, klar, kannst du behalten. Und der E3-1230 ist wegen der 100MHz echt nicht langsamer.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (29. Juni 2014)

Gibt es denn bei dem Fatal1ty-Board irgendwas, was du besonders brauchst? Sonst würde ich zu den günstigeren Pro-Versionen greifen. ASRock H87 Pro4 oder ASRock H97 Pro4. Alternate ist auch verhältnismäßig teuer, was Komponenten angeht.


----------



## Enisra (29. Juni 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Es ist so, dass X9x Boards schon für die Haswell Refresh CPUs ausgelegt sind, diese also direkt aus der Schachtel unterstützen.
> Du kannst einen E3-1231v3 genauso in ein H87 Board setzen, müsstest aber evtl., je nach Alter deines Boards und der BIOS Version, ein Update machen.
> 
> Aber wenn dir soviel am Board liegt, klar, kannst du behalten. Und der E3-1230 ist wegen der 100MHz echt nicht langsamer.



nja, wenn er schon ein passendes Board hat, macht es wenig Sinn da noch ein neues zu kaufen, ist nur Aufwand
Wobei man vielleicht mal beim Hersteller vorbei schauen sollte und evtl. ne Mail an den Support schreiben ob da evtl. nen Update machen muss, was Heute ja auch viel einfach geht als Früher


----------



## Maschine20 (29. Juni 2014)

Ja der einzige Unterschied der beiden Boards ist ja das das Fatal1ty eine PCIe Steckplatzt mehr hat? Das nützt mir eigentlich nicht viel oder was kann ich in PCIe einstecken? Eine weitere Grafka macht ja wenig Sinn.
Das heißt ich könnte genauso das H87 Pro4 nehmen.Richtig verstanden oder?

Haste ein Vorschlag für andere gute zuverlässige billigere Hardware-Anbieter Online? Wo kaufst du deine Hardware?


----------



## Maschine20 (29. Juni 2014)

Mein PC spinnt brauche dringend einen Neuen 

Für mich werfen sich gerade zwei neue Fragen zum Thema Mainboard auf:

Bei alternate (http://www.alternate.de/ASRock/Fatal1ty-H87-Performance-Mainboard/html/product/1081111) steht unten unter "Weitere Infos":
"Die Grafikschnittstellen lassen sich nur mit Prozessoren mit integriertem Grafikchip nutzen. 1x HDMI-In"

Das heißt doch wiederum das mein Xeon garnicht dazupasst? Er besitzt ja keinen integrierten Grafikchip oder verstehe ich das falsch.

Und was genau macht eigentlich das CrossFireX-Feature im Fatal1tyboard? Diese ist ja im Proboard nicht enthalten.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (29. Juni 2014)

Maschine20 schrieb:


> Bei alternate (ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance, Mainboard Sound G-LAN SATA3 USB...) steht unten unter "Weitere Infos":
> "Die Grafikschnittstellen lassen sich nur mit Prozessoren mit integriertem Grafikchip nutzen. 1x HDMI-In"
> 
> Das heißt doch wiederum das mein Xeon garnicht dazupasst? Er besitzt ja keinen integrierten Grafikchip oder verstehe ich das falsch.


Das bedeutet, dass du die Videoausgänge auf dem Mainboard nur nutzen kannst, wenn die CPU einen integrierten Grafikchip hat. Brauchst du aber nicht, da du deinen Monitor über an die Grafikkarte anschließt und nicht ans Mainboard.



Maschine20 schrieb:


> Und was genau macht eigentlich das CrossFireX-Feature im Fatal1tyboard? Diese ist ja im Proboard nicht enthalten.


CrossFire ist die Dual-GPU-Lösung von AMD. Bei Nvidia heißt das SLI. Das bedeutet, dass du zwei Grafikkarten gleichzeitig nutzen kannst. Kommt für dich ja auch nicht in Frage.

Als Online-Shop würde ich Mindfactory empfehlen. Die sind insgesamt am Günstigsten (vor allem nachts). Jedoch schwanken da auch die Preise sehr stark innerhalb weniger Stunden. Meinen PC habe ich damals vor anderthalb Jahren bei Hardwareversand bestellt. Bin sehr zufrieden, die sind teilweise aber etwas teurer. Ich denke, mit Mindfactory solltest du am Besten fahren.


----------



## Maschine20 (29. Juni 2014)

Okei danke dir vielmals hast mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Maschine20 (29. Juni 2014)

So nochmal ein kurzer Zwischenstand:

Gehäuse:
 Aerocool Strike-X Advance
AeroCool Strike-X Advance Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

Mainboard:
ASRock H97 Pro4 1150
ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

CPU:
Intel Xeon E3-1230v3
Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 4x 3.30GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,

Grafka:
MSI R9 280x Gaming
3072MB MSI Radeon R9 280X Gaming 3G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

RAM
1x8GB
8GB G.Skill F3-1600C11S-8GNT DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Single

Festplatten:
128GB SSD
128GB ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC

500GB HDD
500GB Hitachi Travelstar Z5K500 HTS545050A7E380 8MB 2.5"

Netzteil:
be quiet! System Power 7
8454436 - 450 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+

CPU-Kühler:
Aplenföhn Groß Clockner
EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C Tower Kühler




Die letzten Fragen:

Macht es einen Unterschied ob man 1x 8GB oder 2x 4GB nimmt?
Die SSD hat 6GB/s und die HDD hat 3GB/s und beide kommen in die SATA-Anschlüsse richtig?
Reicht das Netzteil aus von der Wattzahl her? Gibt es effektivere *zum gleichen Preis*?
Passt der CPU-Kühler gut ins Gehäuse oder macht das Probleme?
Ist auch dieses Mainboard jetzt mit allem kompatibel?
Sind neben den 3 12cm Lüftern im Gehäuse noch weitere Lüfter nötig? Vorerst? CPU-Lüfter ist ja verbaut.


Wenn mir diese Fragen noch irgendwer beantworten kann, und das Thema damit abdanken kann kann ich bestellen und mich sehr auf meine neue Maschine freuen.

Vielen Dank und Viele Grüße
Jonas


----------



## svd (29. Juni 2014)

Du hast ja jetzt doch ein H*9*7 Board genommen. Na, dann kannst du ja ruhig den E3-123*1*v3 nehmen. Dann hast du die beste Kombination.
Der CPU Kühler passt, laut AeroCool, auch rein. Und drei Lüfter im Gehäuse reichen völlig aus.

Ja, SSD und HDD werden an die SATA Ports angeschlossen. Ich würde aber keine 2.5", 5400rpm Notebookplatte nehmen, sondern einfach
ein normales 3.5", 7200rpm Desktopmodell, wie diese Seagate 1TB Platte.
Und vlt. keine ADATA SSD, sondern zB von Sandisk, Kingston oder Crucial... ist aber nur ein Bauchgefühl. Die ADATA wird wohl ebenso passen.

In der Praxis macht es nicht immer einen Unterschied, ob 1x8GB oder 2x4GB. Ein RAM Paar läuft, unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen, allerdings im sogenannten "Dual-Channel-Betrieb",
welcher die Speicherbandbreite erhöht. Nicht jede Anwendung profitiert davon. Und selbst wenn, ist der Unterschied nicht immer hoch. Aber falls du Software benützt, die das ausnützen
kann, naja, warum Leistung herschenken. Deshalb bestückst du idR zwei Speicherbänke mit RAM. Kauf also lieber ein 8GB Kit.

Das Netzteil kannst du aber lassen. 450W sind genug, es ist effizient, Haswell Refresh wird unterstützt, passt schon.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2014)

Jo, lieber 2x4GB nehmen, und den Xeon 1231v3. Festplatte 1000GB 3,5 Zoll, weniger GB spart so gut wie nix. Die Adata SSD wäre aber auch gut, is an sich egal, welche der genannten Du nimmst. 

Festplatten sind gar nicht schnell genug für SATA3, die kommen gerade so an den Speed ran, bei dem SATA1 nicht mehr ganz mitkommt. Aber zumindest die 3,5Zoll-Festplatten  "haben" aber trotzdem seit ner Weile alle Sata3, weil das rein technisch nicht teurer in der Produktion ist. Was für eine SSD man als Partner nutzt, spielt aber keine Rolle.

3 Lüfter sind an sich sogar schon zu viel   wenn man ordentliche Kühlkörper hat, reicht meistens sogar nur einer hinten im Gehäuse, maximal noch einer vorne unten zum Luft einsaugen


----------



## Maschine20 (30. Juni 2014)

So hab jetzt natürlich (danke das du mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht hast) den E3 1231v3 eingetauscht da ich ja jetzt das H97 Board habe.

HDD hab ich auch nochmal ausgetauscht gegen genau die 1TB von Seagate mit 3,5"
SSD hab ich eine von Sandisk mit nur 2,5". Kann es sein, dass es keine SSD mit 3,5" gibts?

Lass uns mal aufs Zocken beschränken. Macht es da einen Unterschied 1x 8GB zu haben oder 2x 4GB? Wenn ja welchen? Was ist besser? Konnte noch nicht wirklich verstehen was du meintest.

Trotzdem ein dickes *Danke *bis hierhin.


----------



## Enisra (30. Juni 2014)

ja, es macht einen Unterschied dass der RAM schneller ist
und naja, SSDs nutzen nichtmal den vollen Platz des 2,5" Gehäuse aus, weswegen man auch sich den M.2 Standard ausgedacht hat


----------



## Maschine20 (30. Juni 2014)

Okei auch ausgetauscht habe jetzt 2x 4GB.

Letzte Frage zu den Festplatten:
Mein Gehäuse hat ja nur 6x 3,5" intern als Anschlüsse. WIe funktioniert das dann mit der SSD?


----------



## Enisra (30. Juni 2014)

Maschine20 schrieb:


> Mein Gehäuse hat ja nur 6x 3,5" intern als Anschlüsse. WIe funktioniert das dann mit der SSD?



das gibt Adapterrahmen
Alternativ, wenn ganz schmerzbefreit bist kann das auch mit (gutem!) Doppelseitigem Klebeband festpappen


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2014)

jo, es gibt da Rahmen für 3-5€ oder auch so Schienen, und man kann die SSD auch einfach in einen Schacht legen und festkleben. Die kann durch Erschütterungen im Gegensatz zu einer Festplatte ja keinen Schaden nehmen, da geht es also nur darum, dass die nicht gegen das Mainboard fliegt, wenn man den PC bewegt. Normalerweise kann das allein deswegen schon nicht passieren, weil Strom- und Datenkabel der SSD zu wenig Spielraum zum fliegen lassen, aber auf Nummer sicher wäre etwas Klebeband 

Oder mach es noch einfacher: die SSD in den Schacht und nur auf EINER Seite festschrauben. Falls die dadurch dann "schweben" würde, steckst Du ein Stück Karton drunter, nur damit die Schraubengwinde nicht im Lauf der Zeit "ausleiern"


----------



## Maschine20 (30. Juni 2014)

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_688989.html

Oder ich machs noch einfacher und kaufe einfach ein anderes billigeres Gehäuse das auch bewertungstechnisch weiter vorne liegt? Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2014)

Es gibt genug gute Gehäuse um die 50€, da kannst Du an sich nehmen, was Du willst. Das hier zB 8454624 - Corsair Carbide Series 200R Midi Tower ohne Netzteil oder 8577904 - Sharkoon BD28 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne  die haben beide PLatz für Grafikkarten mind 30cm Länge und Lüfter mind 16cm Höhe und auch UB3.0 UND mind. einen 2,5Zoll-Platz

Hier wären noch mehr zwischen 30 und 60 Euro mit ebenfalls diesen Features : http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=gehatx&a...l~984_1~534_ATX~540_USB+3.0~2634_300~2669_160

und sicher gibt es auch noch andere, die da nicht drinstehen, weil die entsprechenen Angaben im Preisvergleich unbekannt sind


----------



## Maschine20 (30. Juni 2014)

Also wir hängen am letzten Punkt danach kann ich bestellen:

Welches Gehäuse:
(1) 8577904 - Sharkoon BD28 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne
(2) Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

Beim 2. brauchte ich noch einen anderen CPU-Lüfter, da der oben genannte von Alpenföhn nicht reinpasst. Habe mir da folgenden ausgesucht. Ansonsten sind beide sehr ähnlich. Was sagt ihr.
CPU-Kühler zum 2.!
Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A Tower Kühler - Hardware,


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2014)

Nimm ruhig den Macho 120, das ist die etwas kleinere version der bewährten Macho HR-02. Der ist nur 15cm hoch, das passt dann sicher auch ins Zalman, wenn die das eher zusagt. 

Aber vlt google mal nach Tests von dem Zalman-Gehäuse, ob da auch wegen Kühlerhöhen was zu finden ist. 15cm sollte aber in jedem Falle gehen.


----------



## Maschine20 (30. Juni 2014)

Okei wunderbar danke.

Kommen wir zur alles entscheidenden und nochmal anspruchsvollen Frage 

Ich denke jetzt schonmal einen Schritt weiter. Ich habe ein Mainboard ohne onboard-graphic. Ich habe einen Prozessor Intel Xeon ohne GPU (integrierte Graphic). Das einzige Teil im fertigen PC, dass ein Bild liefert ist die Grafka R9 280x Gaming.  
So wir stellen uns vor:
Hardware komplett gekommen unversehrt. Alles ins Gehäuse eingebaut. Strom angeschlossen. Tastatur angeschlossen. Ans Netzwerk gehängt. Ich drücke auf den Startknopf. Man hört wie der Motor anspringt. Auf dem Bildschirm kein Bild. Ich schaue nochmal alles richtig angeschlossen? Ja!
Moment mal:
Muss ich nicht zuerst den Treiber der Grafka installieren, damit sie läuft? Ich meine ohne Grafka (in diesem System ohne GPU und onboard Graphic) kein Bild. Was ist wenn die Grafka nicht gleich mit dem Mainboard kooperiert? Es kommt zum Blackscreen. Was machen? Neues Board? Neue CPU?

Kann das keine Probleme geben?


----------



## svd (30. Juni 2014)

Nein. Windows startet das erste Mal mit einem Grundtreiber, der auf allen Grafikkarten läuft. 

Im späteren Verlauf wird dann auch der spezielle Grafikkartentreiber installiert. Bzw. machst du das, nachdem das Betriebssystem und
die restliche Hardware auf dem aktuellen Treiberstand sind.


----------



## Maschine20 (30. Juni 2014)

Okei das heißt, da bekomme ich keine Probleme? 
- Wunderbar.

Dann Liste ich euch jetzt gleich den PC auf wie er dann am Ende da stehen soll und melde mich dann wieder sobald die Hardware da ist Da werden wieder fragen aufkommen.


Ich bedanke mich einmal bis hierhin bei allen die mir Tipps gegeben haben.


----------



## Maschine20 (30. Juni 2014)

Grafikkarte:
MSI R9 280X Gaming
234,20€
3072MB MSI Radeon R9 280X Gaming 3G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Prozessor:
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX
206,60€
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,

CPU-Kühler:
Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A Tower Kühler
33,90€
Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A Tower Kühler - Hardware,

RAM/Arbeitsspeicher:
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz DDR3-1600 2x 4GB
69,27€
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

Festplatte:
128GB SanDisk Solid State Disk 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA MLC asynchron (SDSSDP-128G-G25)
49,85€
128GB SanDisk Solid State Disk 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA MLC

1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
44,94€
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)

Mainboard:
ASRock Pro4 H97
70,54€
ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Gehäuse:
Zalman Z9 Plus
48,28€
Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

Netzteil:
be quiet! System Power 7 450W
48,08€
8454436 - 450 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+


---------------
805,64€ + 6,99€ Versand
---------------
---------------
812,63€

Gebe euch Bescheid sobald die Hardware da ist. 

Nocheinmal VIELEN DANK fürs Helfen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2014)

Die Sockel 1150-Boards haben an sich ALLE mindestens einen Monitoranschluss, es gibt meines Wissen keine ohne. KEINES hat aber eine "onboardgrafik", sondern lediglich die Möglichkeit, WENN man eine CPU mit eingebauter Grafik hat, dass das Bild über die CPU läuft und dann am Monitorausgang zur Verfügung steht. Wenn man eine Grafikkarte nutzt, hat man natürlich mit der Karte dann ein Bild, und das natürlich auch ohne bereits installierte Treiber - sonst müsste man ja beim Kauf einer CPU ohne Grafikeinheit, die es ja für diesen Sockel gibt, erst mit einer anderen CPU inkl. Grafikeinheit alles intallieren und danndie CPU wieder wechseln, das wäre was arg umständlich 


Ansonsten sieht es gut aus - allerdings haben beim Gehäuse nur Grafikkarten bis 29cm Platz, das reicht zwar für die 280X, aber könnte für ne Aufrüstung die GRafikkartenwahl einschränken. Zumindest bei der Version mit USB3.0: http://geizhals.at/de/zalman-z9-usb-3-0-schwarz-mit-sichtfenster-a888988.html  und das nebenbei: das von Dir rausgesuchte hat vorne nur USB2.0 - an sich nicht mehr zeitgemäß


----------



## Maschine20 (30. Juni 2014)

Okei danke.

Haste evt. noch einen Vorschlag für ein Gehäuse mit:
- Netzteil unten ATX
- intern 2,5" sowie 3,5"
- Mainboard ATX
- USB 3.0 Schnittstellen
- integrierte Lüfter mind. 2
- weitere einbaubare Lüfter
- viel Platzt für Grafka und CPU-Kühler


----------



## Maschine20 (30. Juni 2014)

Hab da nochmal nachgeschaut. Es kämen folgende in Frage. Welchen würdet ihr nehmen?

(1) Antec Three Hundred, Geh
(2) Cooltek Antiphon Black, Geh
(3) Corsair Carbide 200R, Geh
(4) Sharkoon T28 blue edition, Geh
(5) Aerocool X-Warrior Devil Red Edition, Geh

Oder habt ihr noch weitere Vorschläge? Evt. eigene Gehäuse mit denen ihr sehr zufrieden seid?


----------



## svd (30. Juni 2014)

Das ThreeHundred hab ich selber. Das ist leider schon veraltet (USB 2.0, kein 2.5" Platz, wegen des HDD Käfigs relativ wenig Platz für die Grafikkarte). Es gibt zwar schon neuere Versionen davon,
würde davon aber abraten.

Das Sharkoon hat auch keinen extra Platz für 2.5" Laufwerke (aber nichts, was ein Einbaurahmen für'n paar Euro nicht hinkriegt).

Aus deiner Auswahl würde ich das Cooltek Antiphon wählen. Aber nur, weil ich schlichte Gehäuse den knalligen vorziehe.

(Persönlich würde ich aber nicht mehr so ein riesiges Gehäuse haben wollen und einen netten kleinen Tower (der braucht aber ein µATX Board und niedrigeren CPU Kühler) oder ITX nehmen.)


----------



## Maschine20 (30. Juni 2014)

Okei. 

Ja das ist easy. Ich bestell eine Schiene für paar Euro dazu. Ist auch mein Favorit, da es viel Platzt gibt und sonst eig auch nur Vorteile zeigt.

Mir geht's eigentlich auch nicht ums Aussehen. Kann gerne ein schlichtes Gehäuse sein.

Ich denke ich hole mir auf jeden Fall einen Mid Tower da ich viel Platzt haben möchte.

Also hab mich spontan für den Sharkoon entschieden..


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2014)

Ist es egal, wo das Gehäuse lieferbar ist? Genug Platz + USB3.0 + 2,5 Zoll haben zB auch diese 

Cooler Master N300 mit Sichtfenster (NSE-300-KWN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Xigmatek Alfar schwarz (CCM-38ABX-U02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master K282 mit Sichtfenster (RC-K282-KWN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Graphite Series 230T schwarz (CC-9011036-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder eben auch das 200R, was ich besser finde als das Antiphon, welches (heutzutage an sich unnötig) schalldämmend ist, so dass die Front zu ist. Das fänd ich blöd, wenn man dann mal ans DVD-LW ran muss und extra die KLappe öffnen muss


----------



## Maschine20 (30. Juni 2014)

Okei jetzt schwank ich zwischen:

(1)Corsair Graphite 230T : Corsair Graphite 230T, Geh
(2)Sharkoon T28 : Sharkoon T28 blue edition, Geh

Was meint ihr.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (1. Juli 2014)

Ich bin dann mal so gemein und schmeiße noch meine Standardempfehlung, das BitFenix Shinobi schwarz, ins Rennen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2014)

Wenn DIr beide gleichgut gefallen, dann nimm das Sharkoon - das ist bewährt und hat sogar zu den 2x USB3.0 noch 2x USB2.0 zusätzlich, und es ist günstiger. Und FALLS die Lüfter nicht leise genug sind, bist Du mit dem Kauf von zwei leisen Lüftern immer noch unter dem Preis des Corsair-Gehäuses.


----------



## Blackbird1997 (1. Juli 2014)

Da ich auch grad einen PC plane, hab ich mich für folgendes entschieden:
Corsair Carbide Series 300R

https://www.hardwareversand.de/Midi/57761/Corsair+Carbide+Series+300R,+ATX,+ohne+Netzteil.article


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2014)

jo, das ist auf jeden Fall nicht verkehrt


----------



## Maschine20 (1. Juli 2014)

Okei ich nehme das Sharkoon T28. Was meint ihr: Sind auch 3 Kühler + CPU-Kühlung + Netzteil Kühlung unten in 5 Jahren noch genug?


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2014)

Maschine20 schrieb:


> Okei ich nehme das Sharkoon T28. Was meint ihr: Sind auch 3 Kühler + CPU-Kühlung + Netzteil Kühlung unten in 5 Jahren noch genug?



in anbetracht dessen das es vor 5 Jahren schon fast zuviel war und heute immer noch unter fast zu viel läuft:
Ja.


----------



## svd (1. Juli 2014)

Hehe, was willst du denn in fünf Jahren kühlen? Kleine Brennstäbe aus angereichertem Uran? 
Aber ich will's mal nicht verschreien.


----------



## andyw1228 (1. Juli 2014)

*Nimm das Sharkoon T28.
*
Das ist sehr gut. Hat genügend (gummigepufferte) Lüfter mit langen Kabeln und entgegen SVDs Behauptung auch eine Einbauposition für 2.5" (hinterm Mainboard).
Das Gehäuse gibt es in mehreren Farben, da Du eine AMD Karte nimmst, würde ja rot passen...
Ich habe selber lange nach einem Gehäuse gesucht. 
Wichtig war:
Keine Klappe (es nervt irgendwann ungemein), von der Seite einschiebbar(e)r  HD-Käfig(e), Lüfter, vorbereitet für Wasskühlung, Seitenfenster und allgemein cooles, 
nicht zu spaciges Aussehen (ich wollte erst den Zalman Z11 Plus nehmen, aber ist zu unsymetrisch und man kann nichts oben drauf legen) und Stabilität inkl. Zubehör.
Der Zalman Z9 (mit USB3) und Plus standen auch auf meiner Liste.
Für den Preis ist der T28 ein echtes Schnäpchen!

_BTW: Dir sind schon die Einschränkungen bei AMDs klar ? _
Ich will AMD nicht schlecht machen, denn sie haben wirklich ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis, aber halt kein PhysX, 3D Vision. Das sind 2 Sachen, die ich persönlich nicht 
missen wollte, besonders letzteres ist mit einem 3D Monitor (ich nutze Asus VG278H) extrem genial.
Also, ich will nicht dein System umwerfen, aber nVidia hat auch schöne Tochter

Was ist mit Bluray ?
Siehst Du nie Filme oder rippst Du nie welche ? Es kann auch durchaus sein, dass in ein paar Monaten auch PC Spiele auf BLuray raus kommen. 
Es gibt für ein paar Euro mehr statt DVD einen Bluray Brenner....

Was für eine externe HD hast Du denn ?
Ich habe mehrere schnelle und eine langsame (2.5"). Die schnellen habe ich ein USB3 Gehäuse gepackt und eine andere hat ein E-Sata Interface. Damit erreicht man fast
100% der möglichen Datenrate- nur mal so als Gedankenanstoß.

Ansonsten ist der Xeon ein gute Wahl denke ich. Die nächsten Spiele werden auch aus Hyperthreading einen Vorteil ziehen- einige aktuelle tun das schon.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (1. Juli 2014)

andyw1228 schrieb:


> aber halt kein PhysX, 3D Vision.


AMD hat TressFX, was aber meines Wissens nur mit _Tomb Raider_ läuft. Und zur 3D Vision haben sie aber auf jeden Fall eine Alternative, HD3D. Ist halt die Frage, ob die Sachen überhaupt genutzt werden.



andyw1228 schrieb:


> Was ist mit Bluray ?
> Siehst Du nie Filme oder rippst Du nie welche ? Es kann auch durchaus sein, dass in ein paar Monaten auch PC Spiele auf BLuray raus kommen.
> Es gibt für ein paar Euro mehr statt DVD einen Bluray Brenner....


Was ich bei den Bluray-Laufwerken im PC richtig beschissen finde, dass du da erst mal für das Laufwerk zahlen musst und dann nochmal für PowerDVD oder so richtig in die Tasche greifen, dass du Blurays überhaupt abspielen kannst. Wenn du schon einen Fernseher mit Bluray-Player im Wohnzimmer hast, würde ich das weglassen. Und Bluray-Rohlinge lohnen sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht wirklich, die sind relativ teuer. Haben natürlich ordentlich Speicherplatz, aber so ein 64GB-Stick kostet auch nicht mehr die Welt. Und der ist dann wiederbeschreibbar.


----------



## svd (1. Juli 2014)

Ja, obwohl AMD da weniger restriktiv ist und TressFX auch auf nvidia Karten läuft. Natürlich nicht so schnell.

Ich habe auch mal mit einem Blu-ray ROM, nur zum Film schauen, geliebäugelt. Aber das schnell wieder verworfen. 

Persönlich glaube ich nicht daran, dass Spiele auf Blu-ray erscheinen. Es ist noch immer ein Sonyformat. Und anstatt da Lizenzgebühren abzudrücken, 
ist es für Publisher sicher angenehmer (billiger), auf Digitale Distribution zu setzen.
Dafür, dass in unseren Breiten die Abdeckung für schnelles Internet, nun ja, "ausbaufähig" ist, können EA, Ubisoft und die ganze Bande, ja nix.

Auf dem PC ist Blu-Ray mit Zusatzkosten verbunden. Peacemaker hat's ja schon erwähnt, Laufwerken liegt meistens höchstens eine beschnittene Probierversion der
Abspielsoftware bei. Die Vollversion kostet natürlich noch zusätzlich. Im Schnitt geht's da ab 50€ los, wenn du eine aktuelle Version willst.
Der VLC Player wird aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen wohl nie Kauf-Brs abspielen können.

Das wichtigste an Blu-rays ist aber fast der Sound. Es ist witzlos, auf dem Monitor knackscharfe Filme anzusehen, um sich dabei von 20€ Lautsprechern beschallen zu lassen.
Für Dolby Sound oder DTS muss der PC optisch an einen Decoder/Reveicer angeschlossen sein. Für manche Soundkarten musst du dazu auch erstmal das Dolby Digital Live Paket kaufen.
Und am Decoder/Receiver hängt, idealerweise, ein anständiges mind. 5.1 Lautsprechersystem... 

Wer diese ganzenHardwareanforderungen erfüllt, hat mit einem Blu-ray Laufwerk viel Spaß. Alle, die nicht vorhaben diese Investition jemals zu tätigen, kaufen lieber einen 50€ Blu-ray Player
oder gucken auf der Konsole...


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2014)

BluRay am PC lohnt nicht, da holt man sich lieber nen externen player und muss den PC dann nicht laufen lassen, nur weil man ne BD schauen will. Und BD brennen ist eh Unfug angesichst der Preise für USB-Sticks und externe HDDs

Wegen der AMD-Karten: die haben wiederum seit neuestem Mantle, was Nvidia nicht hat. Damit laufen Spiele, die das unterstützen, schneller als ohne Mantle. Da weiß man nicht, ob das wirklich eine Rolle spielen wird oder ob es wie bei PhysX nur ganz ganz wenige Games haben werden. 

Und 3D, naja: da braucht man erstmal noch nen teruen Monitor, Brillen UND die Spieleleistung bei ansonsten gleichen Details halbiert sich. Das ist echt nur was für absolute Fans, und zur Not bietet auch AMD 3D.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2014)

andyw1228 schrieb:


> _BTW: Dir sind schon die Einschränkungen bei AMDs klar ? _
> Ich will AMD nicht schlecht machen, denn sie haben wirklich ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis, aber halt kein PhysX, 3D Vision. Das sind 2 Sachen, die ich persönlich nicht
> missen wollte, besonders letzteres ist mit einem 3D Monitor (ich nutze Asus VG278H) extrem genial.
> Also, ich will nicht dein System umwerfen, aber nVidia hat auch schöne Tochter
> ...



Ja super
2 Gimmiks die entweder von nur einer Handvoll Spielen überhaupt genutzt wird und davon *6* gute Spiele(serien) sind und außerdem sollte man nicht vorenthalten das 3D Vision einen 120Hz Monitor braucht. Alles nett aber nur Gimmiks.

Außerdem würde ich es extrem bezweifeln, das überhaupt in den Nächsten Jahren mal ein Spiel auf BR kommt, siehe die Erfahrung mit den DVDs, wo es auch noch Jahre gedauert hat bis Spiele anstatt auf 4 CDs auf einer DVD rauskamen, wodurch es sich überhaupt nicht lohnt jetzt irgendwie auch nur daran zu denken BR für den PC besorgen, denn bis es irgendwann mal BR Spiele für den PC geben sollte, kann man auch davon ausgehen, das der Preis der Laufwerke sinkt. Außerdem kann man immer noch einen normalen Player nehmen, der sogar billiger ist als ein LW + Abspielsoftware, welchen man auch an den Bildschirm anschließen kann dank HDMI, was warscheinlich auch billiger wäre, da ja auch die Abspielsoftware nochmal Geld kostet und vorallem auch noch dazu das Problem kommt, das es durchaus möglich sein kann, das die Software die BR nicht abspielen will.

Außerdem sind deine angeblichen paar Euro satte *55* an der Zahl:
LG BH16NS40, Blu-ray-Brenner Blende in Schwarz, 5x DVD-RAM, Bulk
Und ja, Großer Speichersticks mit UBS3 sind eigentlich besser für den Normalo geeignet, wenn man nicht gerade sehr Große Datenmenge abspeichern muss weil man sehr viel mit Videos macht

Desweiteren, wozu sollte man seine Festplatten unbedingt außerhalb des Gehäuses aufbewahren wenn man das genauso gut und billiger haben kann, wenn man es wie vor 35 Jahren macht und die Intern verbaut? Das sind keine Wunderplatten nur weil die in einem Gehäuse stehen die weiter entfernt sind vom MB sondern immer noch die gleichen HDDs wie sonst auch und mit dem Problem verstehen, das wenn man aus irgendeinem Grund das gehäuse mal umwirft, da die doch sehr oft in stehenden Gehäusen stecken, die Festplatte und die Daten darauf im Eimer sind, außer man zahlt SEHR viel Geld für einen Spezialisten, der nicht mal alle Daten retten kann.

Tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen, aber hier erzählst du Kappes


----------



## andyw1228 (1. Juli 2014)

Peacemaker-666 schrieb:


> AMD hat TressFX, was aber meines Wissens nur mit _Tomb Raider_ läuft. Und zur 3D Vision haben sie aber auf jeden Fall eine Alternative, HD3D. Ist halt die Frage, ob die Sachen überhaupt genutzt werden.



Ja genau, das ist die Frage, ob der TE so was nutzen will oder schonmal getestet hat, damit er weiß ob er es nutzen will.
Ich erlebe IMMER das gleiche, wenn jemand bei mir 3D testet. Die meisten sagen vorher, dass das ne Spielerei ist, da es ja noch nicht ausgereift ist.
Wenn sie es dann gesehen haben, sind sie (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, die "physiologish inkompatibel" sind) eigentlich immer überrascht und begeistert, wie
echt (Immersion) das wirkt und wie wenig Leistung das bei angepassten Spielen (z.B. Crysis 2 & 3) kostet.
Von H3D habe ich (wie von Tridef) nichst Gutes gehört, vor allem wegen der Kompatibilität. Das kann man schlecht finden und nVidia den Buhmann nennen, 
aber es ist nun mal de facto so.
Schaut euch spaßeshalber mal ein paar Rezensionen von 3D Monitoren an (z.B. bei Amazon), die sind fast alle begeistert und überrascht, wie weit 3D in Spielen ist, 
vor allem, weil man oft lesen kann, dass "3D noch nicht so weit ist". Das ist Quatsch. Besser ginge es nur, wenn es irgendwann ohne Brille geht.
Der Effekt ist weitaus besser und klarer, als bei 3D Filmen oder 3D mit Konsolen Spielen, dadurch, dass man näher vor dem Monitor sitzt

TressFX konnte ich in TobRaider auch mit meiner GTX770 nutzen und es sah ganz gut aus, wie überhaupt Tomb Raider mMn sehr, sehr gut aussieht.



Peacemaker-666 schrieb:


> Was ich bei den Bluray-Laufwerken im PC richtig beschissen finde, dass du da erst mal für das Laufwerk zahlen musst und dann nochmal für PowerDVD oder so richtig in die Tasche greifen, dass du Blurays überhaupt abspielen kannst. Wenn du schon einen Fernseher mit Bluray-Player im Wohnzimmer hast, würde ich das weglassen. Und Bluray-Rohlinge lohnen sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht wirklich, die sind relativ teuer. Haben natürlich ordentlich Speicherplatz, aber so ein 64GB-Stick kostet auch nicht mehr die Welt. Und der ist dann wiederbeschreibbar.



Nur bei OEM/Bulk Laufwerken ist keine Software dabei. Wenn man 10EUR mehr für die Retail-Version ausgibt, bekommt man auch eine Player-Software, man muss aber in der tat aufpassen.
Ich habe mir das BR-LW eigentlich nur gekauft, weil ich auch Film-Fan bin und BR-Filme für meinen Mediaplayer rippen wollte. Außerdem ist mein PC zusätzlich über ein 15m HDMI Kabel
an meinem TV angeschlossen und kann auch über PC Blurays gucken.
Ich nutze meinen BR Brenner kaum zum Brennen, aber wenn dann kostet ein 25GB Rohling ca. 0.65 Euro- so viel wie ein DVD-DL 8.5GB Rohling...
Zum Datentransport ist natürlich USB besser, das eine schließt das andere nicht aus.
Der TE sollte sich aber überlegen, ob er nur damit spielen will und ob er schon einen BR-Player/PS3/4 für Filme hat ?


----------



## svd (1. Juli 2014)

"Tomb Raider" sieht in 3D echt gut aus. "The Witcher 2" zB auch. (Hab auch ne 3D Vision Brille.)

Aber mit "Oculus Rift" und "Morpheus" am Start, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Zukunft von 3D weg vom "plastischen Zuschauen" zu "mittendrin im Geschehen" geht,
die Tage von 3D Vision oder HD3D damit, okay, vlt. nicht ganz gezählt sind, aber dass die anständige Unterstützung dieser Features noch weniger eine Rolle spielen wird,
als sie jetzt schon tun.

Bzw. nur noch da sein werden, weil die Shutter- und Polfiltertechnik ja trotzdem bei den TV Geräten bleibt.


----------



## andyw1228 (1. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja super
> 2 Gimmiks die entweder von nur einer Handvoll Spielen überhaupt genutzt wird und davon *6* gute Spiele(serien) sind und außerdem sollte man nicht vorenthalten das 3D Vision einen 120Hz Monitor braucht. Alles nett aber nur Gimmiks.



3D Vision läuft generell mit jedem 3D Spiel, da es sich nicht ins Spiel einmischt, sondern in die lezte Pipeline des Treibers. Wie gut das geht ist unterschiedlich.
Fast alle neuen Spiele laufen perfekt. Vor allem bei Rennspielen und 3rd Person Shootern ist das mehr als nur ein Gimmick. Du darfst nicht von dir auf andere
schließen.
Es geht bei PC Spielen um Immersion, weshalb reden denn alle gerade von Rift und Morpheus ? Weil die Technik mittlerweile ausgereift ist und die Software
meistens auch.
Das man dazu einen 3D Monitor oder einen (vorhandenen ?) 3d TV braucht ist selbst für einen Laien ersichtlich.



Enisra schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich es extrem bezweifeln, das überhaupt in den Nächsten Jahren mal ein Spiel auf BR kommt, siehe die Erfahrung mit den DVDs, wo es auch noch Jahre gedauert hat bis Spiele anstatt auf 4 CDs auf einer DVD rauskamen, wodurch es sich überhaupt nicht lohnt jetzt irgendwie auch nur daran zu denken BR für den PC besorgen, denn bis es irgendwann mal BR Spiele für den PC geben sollte, kann man auch davon ausgehen, das der Preis der Laufwerke sinkt. Außerdem kann man immer noch einen normalen Player nehmen, der sogar billiger ist als ein LW + Abspielsoftware, welchen man auch an den Bildschirm anschließen kann dank HDMI, was warscheinlich auch billiger wäre, da ja auch die Abspielsoftware nochmal Geld kostet und vorallem auch noch dazu das Problem kommt, das es durchaus möglich sein kann, das die Software die BR nicht abspielen will.



Das kann ja alles sein, habe nie das Gegenteil behauptet! Ich wollte dem TE nur ein paar Infos zum bedenken geben.



Enisra schrieb:


> Außerdem sind deine angeblichen paar Euro satte *55* an der Zahl:
> LG BH16NS40, Blu-ray-Brenner Blende in Schwarz, 5x DVD-RAM, Bulk



Man bekommt ein BR-LW für 42 EUR:  Internes Blu-ray-Laufwerk LiteOn iHOS104 + Cyberlink: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Wahrscheinlich geht es noch billiger.



Enisra schrieb:


> Desweiteren, wozu sollte man seine Festplatten unbedingt außerhalb des Gehäuses aufbewahren wenn man das genauso gut und billiger haben kann, wenn man es wie vor 35 Jahren macht und die Intern verbaut? Das sind keine Wunderplatten nur weil die in einem Gehäuse stehen die weiter entfernt sind vom MB sondern immer noch die gleichen HDDs wie sonst auch.



Ich weiß nicht, ob du dir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen hast, aber der TE wollte erst keine "normale" HD, sondern eine interne SD plus externe HD- das ginge unter Umständen nur mit USB3 oder E-Sata.



Enisra schrieb:


> Tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen, aber hier erzählst du Kappes



Glaube nicht, dass es Dir leid tut...aber wer im Glashaus sitzt...


----------



## andyw1228 (1. Juli 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, obwohl AMD da weniger restriktiv ist und TressFX auch auf nvidia Karten läuft. Natürlich nicht so schnell.


Das stimmt. Es war ein ziemlicher Frame-Einbruch, aber (nach Patch) durchaus gut spielbar.



svd schrieb:


> Persönlich glaube ich nicht daran, dass Spiele auf Blu-ray erscheinen. Es ist noch immer ein Sonyformat. Und anstatt da Lizenzgebühren abzudrücken,
> ist es für Publisher sicher angenehmer (billiger), auf Digitale Distribution zu setzen.



Die Lizenzgebühr für eine BR-Datenträger beträgt 0.01 EUR. Was eine DVD kostet weiß ich nicht.
Klar kommt man heute auch ohne Bluray LW aus. Es war nur ein Hinweis.




svd schrieb:


> Das wichtigste an Blu-rays ist aber fast der Sound.



Das sehe ich nicht so. Ich könnte mit zugehaltenen Ohren den Unterschied zwischen SD und HD Material sehen- sofort innerhalb der ersten Sekunde.
Einen Unteschied im Blindtest zwischen Dolby, DTS und deren HD-Konterfei zu unterscheiden würde ich mir nicht zutrauen- und das nicht nur ich, weil
jetzt garantiert einige denken werden "mhh, ja schlechte Anlage oder Ohren"....




svd schrieb:


> Es ist witzlos, auf dem Monitor knackscharfe Filme anzusehen, um sich dabei von 20€ Lautsprechern beschallen zu lassen.



Man kann aber auch Bild und Ton mit einem einzige HDMI-Kabel an seine Anlage schicken.



svd schrieb:


> Für Dolby Sound oder DTS muss der PC optisch an einen Decoder/Reveicer angeschlossen sein. Für manche Soundkarten musst du dazu auch erstmal das Dolby Digital Live Paket kaufen.
> Und am Decoder/Receiver hängt, idealerweise, ein anständiges mind. 5.1 Lautsprechersystem...



Dolby Live und DTS interactive sind bei meiner Soundkarte dabei und ich hatte ich bis vor kurzem so, um in 5.1 mit PC am TV mit Anlage zu zocken. Leider ist die Latenz ziemlich
heftig und vor allem bei Autorennen und Shootern nervt das.
Was ich nicht wusste ist, dass die meisten neuen Spiele 5.1/7.1 auch ohne Dolby/DTS unterstützen-das war früher nur mit Creatives EAX möglich.
Irgendwann habe ich einfach mal die in die Grafikkarte "integrierte Soundkarte" genutzt und in der Windows-Systemsteuerung 7.1 eingestellt. Mein AVR schaltete auch gleich in den 7.1 PCM
Modus. Musik und Videos komment nur in Stereo, aber neuere Spiele nutzen alle Speaker. Ich weiß nicht, ob das jeder weiß- ich wusste es bis vor 1.5 Jahren nicht.

Falls noch jemand rumflamen will: ich wollte keinen AMD/nVidia Streit vom Zaun brechen und ob der TE nun 3D,  DVD oder Bluray nutzt solltet ihr ihm überlassen.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2014)

andyw1228 schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass es Dir leid tut...aber wer im Glashaus sitzt...



ähm jaaa
nur so am Rande, aber ich würde mit so Sprüchen aufpassen wenn man dann selbst dezente Fehler macht:



bezogen sich die Spiele natürlich auf PhysX, was halt kein Feature sondern ein Gimmik ist da es eben nur sehr wenige gute Spiele gibt und wenn einer schon hinschreibt das er ein Laie ist, dann kann man von allem ausgehen, aber nicht das er weiß das man für 3d Vison auch keinen 08/15 Monitor nutzen kann
hast du ganz sicher zu einem BR-LW geraten, weil es nach deiner Meinung bald Spiel auf BR geben könnte, was von allein hier auch verneint wurde
hast du *nicht *von einem BR-Laufwerk geredet sondern von einem Brenner, auch bei dem LW ist keine Software dabei die man auch noch braucht, weswegen ein normaler Player tatsächlich billiger kommt, denn der ist in der Tat nur wenige Euro teurer als das BR-Laufwerk
Ja, der TE wollte etwas über Externe Festplatten wissen und ich hab ihm auch gesagt warum es keinen Sinn macht und für was die gut sind, weil er halt keine Ahnung hatte


----------



## svd (1. Juli 2014)

Nee, nee, eh nicht. Aber das ist immerhin des TEs erster High-End PC. Ob er evtl. eh einen AVR daheim hat, haben wir ja eigentlich gar nicht gefragt.
Aber trotzdem liegen die Kosten für optimales 3D Blu-ray Gaming, um ein annähernd so gutes Setup wie du zu erreichen, ja sowieso nicht mehr im Rahmen. 
Das kann er ja später schrittweise nachkaufen. (Obwohl ein geeigneter Monitor die nächste Investition in die Richtung wäre...)

Wenn ich meine "bei Blu-Ray ist der Sound wichtiger", gehe ich schon von HD Bildmaterial aus. Und, dass ein FullHD Monitor vorhanden ist. 
Letzerer sollte heutzutage wohl das geringste Problem sein. Und wenn der Sound beim Film nicht so gut ist, trübt das, mMm, den selbst in HD, Filmgenuss schon. 
Da würde ich doch zuerst auf 3D verzichten und nette Boxen oder Kopfhörer kaufen. 

Und ja, seit Fermi und der HD5er Reihe (?) reichen die Grafikkarten ein vorkodiertes DD/DTS Audiosignal über HDMI zum AVR weiter. Aber dazu muss, bzw. musste zumindest damals,
das Signal schon als entsprechender Stream vorliegen.


----------



## andyw1228 (1. Juli 2014)

@Ensira
schon weitaus besser so. Fehler macht jeder, aber eine Beleidung wird durch vorherige Entschuldigung nicht besser.

@SVD
Das schöne ist, dass die Streams *nicht *vor kodiert sein müssen und es "reicht" ein PCM Stream- wobei das ja sowieso die bessere Qualität ist.
Selbst Spiele, die im Vorspann ein Dolby-Logo haben generieren einen 5.1/7.1 PCM Stream. Ich muss mal ausprobieren, ob das auch bei DX9
Spielen geht. Ich meine aber, dass zumindest HL2 auch PCM in 7.1 sendet, aber welche DX Technologie das mittlerweile ist ...?
Ich denke mal, das (diese Dolby Logos in Spielen) sind Überbleibsel der letzten Konsolengeneration. Neuere Spiele (zumindest, die paar, die 
ich für die PS4 habe) nutzen auch auf Konsole PCM.
Habe gestern Grid Autosport am TV mit der Anlage (6.1) gezockt und man regelrecht hören, wo die Autos hinter einem sind und von wo sie überholen wollen.
Klar, ging das schon immer aber am PC mit guter Soundkarte, aber ich spiele am TV praktisch ohne Soundkarte.
Soundkarten werden wohl bald aussterben, außer ein paar spezielle Modelle für Leute, die am PC analog spielen/Musik hören.

@TE

Gib mal Bescheid, was du bestellt hast, bzw ob Du schon zusammen baust.

OT
Was ich mich frage: würden die Spiele heutzutage noch besser klingen, wenn es wieder Hardware beschleunigte Effekte (á la EAX) geben würde ?
Wie aufwändig kann Spielesound heutzutage sein, wenn alles per Software (also per normaler x86 CPU) berechnet wird?
Müssen sich die Sounddesigner also zurücknehmen in Sachen Effekten und Berechnungstiefe, damit genug Power für den Rest bleibt ?
Die ganzen Algorithmen, die eine EAX5 Karte kann, sind teilweise sehr rechenintensiv (z.B. Hall per Faltung, spezielle Filter für Materialien).
Das wäre mMn mal ein Artikel in der PCGH wert. Die testen immer mal wieder Soundkarten, Aktivlautsprecher und bringen Berichte über Grafikengines,
aber was in Sachen Soundengines gab es schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Maschine20 (1. Juli 2014)

Also Leute keine Ahnung was ihr da debattiert gerade. Sind mir auch schon zu viele Fachbegriffe etc. Ich höre zwei Themenbereiche heraus:

(1) 3D in Bezug auf AMD - Nicht doch lieber nvidia

Hab mich bewusst für die AMD entschieden, da ich 3D sowieso nicht nutze, da ich keine Lust hab nochmal so viel Kohle für n 3D kompatiblen Monitor hinzulegen. Irgendwann bin ich an meiner Budgetgrenze  Nein denke die AMD wird schon hinhauen. Die zusätzlichen Effekte, die bei nvidia PhysiX sind und bei AMD die anderen Effekte, denke ich machen auch nicht den Wert der Karte aus, da es sowieso nur für bestimmte Spiele ausgelegt ist. Denke schenkt sich nichts. Werde also bei der AMD 280x Gaming R9 bleiben.

(2) Blueray - Laufwerk.

Filme gucke ich sowieso nur gelegentlich und wenn, dann zufrieden über meine xbox 360. Spiele kaufe ich vorzugsweise auf Internetplatformen wie FIFA Coins, WoW Gold kaufen, Game Key Deals  und brauche somit nur sehr selten überhaupt ein Laufwerk. Habe aber ein externes Laufwerk zuhause, dass ich dann verwenden werde um das Betriebssystem zu installieren und dann mal sehen zuwas das noch gut ist. Müsste doch klappen oder?

PC wird morgen bestellt in jetzt feststehender Kombination:

Graphikkarte:
AMD R9 280x Gaming
3072MB MSI Radeon R9 280X Gaming 3G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Prozessor:
Intel Xeon E3 -1231v3 boxed
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,

CPU-Kühler:
Thermalright 120 macho Rev.
Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A Tower Kühler - Hardware,



Mainboard:
ASRock H97 Pro4 
ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Arbeitsspeicher:
2x 4GB = 8GB-1600mHz
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

Festplatten:
SSD - 128GB 6GB/s
128GB SanDisk Solid State Disk 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA MLC

HDD 1TB 6GB/s
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)

Gehäuse:
Sharkoon T28 red edition
Sharkoon T28 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot - Hardware,

Netzteil: 
be quiet! System Power 7 450W
8454436 - 450 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+

Betriebssystem:
Win7 Home Premium

und noch ein gutes Anti-Virenprogramm dazu. Was empfiehlt man?


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2014)

andyw1228 schrieb:


> @Ensira
> schon weitaus besser so. Fehler macht jeder, aber eine Beleidung wird durch vorherige Entschuldigung nicht besser.



Ahja
und wo soll ich dir hier angeblich beleidigt haben?


----------



## andyw1228 (1. Juli 2014)

^Jemandem zu schreiben, er schreibe "Kappes", ist genau so als wenn ich jemandem sage: "Halt's Maul, Du laberst Scheiße!".
Für mich jedenfalls und in Real Life würde ich anders reagieren.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2014)

weißt du überhaupt was das bedeutet?


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (2. Juli 2014)

andyw1228 schrieb:


> Ich erlebe IMMER das gleiche, wenn jemand bei mir 3D testet. Die meisten sagen vorher, dass das ne Spielerei ist, da es ja noch nicht ausgereift ist.
> Wenn sie es dann gesehen haben, sind sie (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, die "physiologish inkompatibel" sind) eigentlich immer überrascht und begeistert, wie
> echt (Immersion) das wirkt und wie wenig Leistung das bei angepassten Spielen (z.B. Crysis 2 & 3) kostet.
> Von H3D habe ich (wie von Tridef) nichst Gutes gehört, vor allem wegen der Kompatibilität. Das kann man schlecht finden und nVidia den Buhmann nennen,
> aber es ist nun mal de facto so.


Wie ausgereift das ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich gehe jetzt auch einfach mal davon aus, dass kein 3D-Monitor vorhanden ist und da war jetzt grad auf die Schnelle der ASUS VG278HE, 27" für 350€. Mit dem Bluray-Brenner jetzt nochmal (ungefähr) 50€ mehr, also hätte er dann dafür 400€ Mehrkosten, die noch dazukämen. Dann hätte er entweder einen Warenkorb für 1400€ oder müsste halt am PC sparen. Und bei einem PC für nur 600€ geht dann schon eine ganze Menge Leistung verloren. 



andyw1228 schrieb:


> Nur bei OEM/Bulk Laufwerken ist keine Software dabei. Wenn man 10EUR mehr für die Retail-Version ausgibt, bekommt man auch eine Player-Software, man muss aber in der tat aufpassen.
> Ich habe mir das BR-LW eigentlich nur gekauft, weil ich auch Film-Fan bin und BR-Filme für meinen Mediaplayer rippen wollte. Außerdem ist mein PC zusätzlich über ein 15m HDMI Kabel
> an meinem TV angeschlossen und kann auch über PC Blurays gucken.


Ja, ich habe ja auch einen Bluray-Brenner am PC und war dann wie gesagt erst mal erstaunt, dass die mitgelieferte PowerDVD-Version nicht alle Blurays abspielen wollte (wenn überhaupt), sondern ich die neueste Version für 100€ kaufen sollte. Und die wird irgendwann wohl auch nicht mehr die neuesten Blurays abspielen. Ich habe allerdings keinen Fernseher hier im Zimmer, daher habe ich mich dann für das Laufwerk entschieden.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (2. Juli 2014)

Maschine20 schrieb:


> Betriebssystem:
> Win7 Home Premium
> 
> und noch ein gutes Anti-Virenprogramm dazu. Was empfiehlt man?


Windows hoffentlich in der 64bit-Version, sonst bringen dir die 8GB RAM nix, da nur 4 erkannt werden  Beim Antiviren-Programm fahre ich seit Jahren mit Kaspersky sehr gut. Gibt da auch immer mal Angebote zum Verlängern, dass man für 3 PCs 20€ bezahlt.


----------



## Maschine20 (2. Juli 2014)

Jo klar 64-bit ist drinne  Okei Kaspersky hab ich mir angeschaut soll ziemlich gut sein. Wäre auch meine erste Wahl. Danke


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2014)

Maschine20 schrieb:


> Jo klar 64-bit ist drinne  Okei Kaspersky hab ich mir angeschaut soll ziemlich gut sein. Wäre auch meine erste Wahl. Danke



An sich reichen auch die Freeware-Virenscanner völlig aus. Ein "Geheimtipp" wäre Eset, das soll auch gut und ressourcenschonend sein http://www.amazon.de/ESET-NOD32-AntiVirus-Frustfreie-Verpackung/dp/B00EO01REK 

Und der PC ist ansonsten gut, nur würd ich inzwischen direkt Win8 nehmen und nicht mehr win7, weil win8 nun bedientechnisch an sich genauso wie win7 genutzt werden kann, aber halt "neuer" ist, auch manche Games werden eher auf win8 optimiert und laufen vlt. ein bisschen schneller.


----------



## Maschine20 (2. Juli 2014)

Preisvergleich Win7 und Win8? Kein großer Unterschied oder? Dann werd ich mir warsch sogar Win8 holen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2014)

Kosten beide um die 80€ als normale home premium Version mit 64bit, da steht meist noch DSP/SB oder auch OEM dabei.


----------



## Maschine20 (3. Juli 2014)

So Leute noch einmal ein Rückfall.
War gerade bei einem guten Kollegen und er zeigte mir seinen selbst konfigurierten PC. Er hat ähnliche Bauteile wie ich baut allerdings bei den Grafikkarten eher auf nvidia und setzt die AMD Produkte eher im Porzessorbereich ein.
Er hat einen *AMD FX-8320 *statt dem *Intel Xeon E3 - 1231v3.*

Nennt mal Unterschiede und Gründe warum sich hier in dem Thread keiner für den AMD ausgesprochen hat? Wo liegt der Haken?

Grüße


----------



## Enisra (3. Juli 2014)

Maschine20 schrieb:


> Nennt mal Unterschiede und Gründe warum sich hier in dem Thread keiner für den AMD ausgesprochen hat? Wo liegt der Haken?
> 
> Grüße



mehr Strom verbrauch und schlechtere Spieleleistung als eine Intel CPU, bei der GPU ähnlich, AMD ist beim gleichen Preis Leistungsfähiger als eine nvidia


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (3. Juli 2014)

Maschine20 schrieb:


> Er hat ähnliche Bauteile wie ich baut allerdings bei den Grafikkarten eher auf nvidia und setzt die AMD Produkte eher im Porzessorbereich ein.
> Er hat einen *AMD FX-8320 *statt dem *Intel Xeon E3 - 1231v3.*
> 
> Nennt mal Unterschiede und Gründe warum sich hier in dem Thread keiner für den AMD ausgesprochen hat? Wo liegt der Haken?
> ...


Ich würde es genau andersrum machen. Prozessor Intel und Grafikkarten AMD. Das ist schnell erklärt. Die Nvidia-Karten sind auch sehr gut, allerdings teurer als die vergleichbaren AMD-Modelle und bringen für den Aufpreis keinen wirklichen Mehrwert. Und AMD-Prozessoren lohnen sich nur bei niedrigen Budgets. Leistungsmäßig sind sie den Intel-Prozessoren fast überall unterlegen, die allerdings auch etwas mehr kosten. Zum Beispiel jetzt bei dir der Xeon 1231 und der AMD FX-8320. Bei Anwendungen hinkt der AMD dem Xeon ungefähr 15% hinterher. Bei Spielen teilweise bis zu 25%. Die Einzelkern-Leistung beim Intel ist wesentlich höher als bei dem AMD-Prozessor, auch wenn der eine höhere Taktgeschwindigkeit hat. 

Quelle: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 im Test


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2014)

Maschine20 schrieb:


> So Leute noch einmal ein Rückfall.
> War gerade bei einem guten Kollegen und er zeigte mir seinen selbst konfigurierten PC. Er hat ähnliche Bauteile wie ich baut allerdings bei den Grafikkarten eher auf nvidia und setzt die AMD Produkte eher im Porzessorbereich ein.
> Er hat einen *AMD FX-8320 *statt dem *Intel Xeon E3 - 1231v3.*
> 
> ...



Schon ein 150€-Intel COre i5 wäre VIEL schneller als der FX-8320. Erst ein FX-9000er kommt an den core i5 ran, ist aber dann teurer und frisst massiv Strom. Der Xeon ist wiederum besser als ein Core i5 und daher auch besser als die FX8000er und auch 9000er - wobei es vlt sein KÖNNTE, dass der AMD in ein paar einzelnen bestimmten Spezialanwendungen doch schneller ist, aber auf keinen Fall in Spielen und "im Durchschnitt"

Und bei Nvidia vs AMD ist AMD einfach billiger bei gleicher Leistung. "Probleme" mit einzelnen Modellen oder Treibern hatten beide immer mal, und wo Nvidia PhysX bietet, kann man bei AMD Mantle als Vorteil nennen. Bei Preis-Leistung ist AMD halt vorne.


----------



## Maschine20 (4. Juli 2014)

Okei mehr wollte ich garnicht wissen.
PC ist bestellt und wird vermutlich Mitte nächste Woche eintreffen. Ich danke euch allen die mir Tipps und Vorschläge gegeben haben. Melde mich.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (4. Juli 2014)

Freut mich  Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner


----------



## Maschine20 (6. Juli 2014)

War bei meinem Anbieter und habe den PC zusammenstellen lassen wollen. Nur kurz, dass ihr auf dem neuesten Stand seid: Jetzt sieht er so aus:

Gehäuse:
BitFenix Shinobi Miditower
BitFenix Shinobi Miditower Schwarz | Midi-Tower | Gehäuse | ARLT Computer

Mainboard:
ASUS Z97-A
ASUS Z97-A | Gaming Mainboards | Gaming Hardware | ARLT Computer

Prozessor:
Intel Xeon E3- 1231v3
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 | Prozessoren | PC-Komponenten | ARLT Computer

Prozessor- Kühlung:
Thermalright 120 macho rev.
Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A CPU-Kühler | Intel | CPU-Kühler | ARLT Computer

Grafka:
MSI R9 280x Gaming von AMD
MSI Radeon R9-280X Gaming 3G (V277-053R) | AMD | Grafikkarten | ARLT Computer

Netzteil:
be quiet! Pure Power L8 630W
630W be quiet! Pure Power L8 Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement | Hersteller | Netzteile | ARLT Computer

Festplatten:

(1) Samsng SSD 840 Evo
120GB Samsung SSD 840 Evo | Samsung | Solid State Drive (SSD) | ARLT Computer

(2) 1000GB Western Digital...
1000GB Western Digital Blue Mobile | 2,5 Zoll | SATA | ARLT Computer

Arbetisspeicher:
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport Kit (2x 4GB) 1600MHz | DDR3 | Arbeitsspeicher | ARLT Computer

Windows:
Win 8 64bit

Der PC wird vor Ort zusammengebaut und am Ende kostet der ganze Spaß ohne Monitor und Tastatur und Maus knappe 1200€.
Zu teuer? Oder passt das?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2014)

Das Board ist zu viel, da reicht eines für 80-90€ locker aus. zB MSI Z97 PC Mate | Haswell Refresh | Intel | ARLT Computer

Das Netzteil ist auch zu viel, da reicht die Version um die 500W völlig aus 500W be quiet! Pure Power L8 Netzteil | be quiet! | Hersteller | ARLT Computer

Ne 2,5 Zoll Festplatte für Notebooks ist Unfug, da nimmt man eine mit 3,5 Zoll, die dann auch nur um die 50€ kosten sollte. 1000GB WD Blue Desktop | 3,5 Zoll | SATA | ARLT Computer



Ansonsten okay, die Preise sind halt für einen "offline" Laden normal, wobei jetzt nicht so schnell im Kopf rechnen kann, was die für den Zusammenbau haben wollen. Online wären die Sachen jeweils natürlich etwas günstiger zu haben.


----------



## Maschine20 (8. Juli 2014)

Netzteil dachte ich auf jeden Fall auch an weniger. Aber der Verkäufer bei dem ich war, meinte, dass man für einen PC mit dieser Hardware mind. 600-700 W bräuchte. Obwohl ich beim zusammenrechnen aller Maximalwerte auf knapp 400W komme. Werde da nochmal nachfragen und wenn nicht wirds halt das 630W.

Festplatte habe ich die falsche gezeigt. Ist natürlich die von dir angesprochene:
1000GB WD Blue Desktop | 3,5 Zoll | SATA | ARLT Computer

Mein Fehler 

Mainboard will er unbedingt das ASUS verbauen. Das Mainboard ist Grundsatz für alles und wenn du schon ein lahmes Mainboard hast, wird dir dein E3 Prozessor wie deine 280x Gaming Grafka nichts bringen, meinte er. Da wollte ich als Laie natürlich nicht widersprechen. Sicher das man auch die billigere Variante nehmen könnte?

Meine Entscheidung den PC jetzt nicht online zu kaufen und zuhause zusammenzubauen, hängt hauptsächlich davon ab, dass ich später einen lokalen Anbieter habe bei dem ich mich melden kann, wenn was sein sollte. Außerdem habe ich auf den kompletten PC 2 Jahre Garantie. Zudem bauen sie ihn mir für 30€ zusammen und richten ihn ein, wobei ich mir wahrscheinlich eine Menge Nerven einspare.

Habe mal geschaut. 
Während ich beim arlt etwa 1200€ bezahle, zahle ich bei mindfactory für die exakt selbe Hardware etwa 970€. Das ist schon gewaltig. Jetzt brauche ich ein erfahrenes Fazit.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2014)

Ein Mainboard ist seit einer Weile für die reine Leistung an sich unerheblich, so was wie ein "lahmes Board" gibt es gar nicht mehr. Da hast Du vlt. mal 2-3% mehr oder weniger Leistung, aber das kann auch innerhalb der teursten Modelle passieren. Solange ein Board nur ausreichend SATA3 und USB-Ports bietet und nen PCIe(3.0)-Slot hat, kannst Du die CPU- und Grafikkarten-Leistung auch zu 100% nutzen. Teurere Boards haben ggf. NOCH hochwertige Chips verbaut ODER halt mehr Ausstattung ODER Einstelloptionen, die nur beim Übertakten wichtig sind. Aber so um die 80-100€ ist bei aktuellen Boards schon "Mittelklasse" mit sehr guten Bauteilen - nur 50€ würde ich vlt nicht ausgeben, aber mehr als 100€ brauchst Du an sich auch nur dann ausgeben, wenn Du die gewünschten Features günstiger nicht bekommst.

zB hier http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mainb...board-Tests-Bestenliste-Intel-und-AMD-681325/  der letzte Abstatz: da geht es um ganz billige Boards mit nem B-Chipsatz, und da wird kein Wort von "weniger Leistung" oder so gesagt. Die Boards um die 80€ mit H87, H97 oder auch günstige Modelle mit Z87 und Z97 Chipsatz sind bereits "besser" als die mit nem B-Chipsatz

Und so ein PC verbraucht vlt. 350Watt bei absoluter Vollast, da reicht ein Marken-netzteil mit 450W locker aus, solang es die nötigen PCIe-Stecker hat. 

D.h. entweder der Verkäufer ist selber auf Marketing-Sprüche reingefallen, falsch bzw. auf altem Stand informiert oder er will dich veräppeln. ^^ 



Kostet denn der IDENTISCHE PC bei mindfactory 230€ weniger, oder ist der PC bei MF auch deswegen billiger, weil man Dir bei ARLT "hochwertigere" Bauteile verkaufen will?


----------



## svd (8. Juli 2014)

Naja, als Profi, sollte der gute Mann schon wissen, dass ein "Z" Mainboard für den, nicht übertaktbaren, Xeon eigentlich nicht notwendig ist.
Und sein Job ist, in erster Linie, zu verkaufen. Nicht unbedingt, dir ein möglichst gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis zu bieten... 

Für die 230€ Unterschied, kaufen andere Leute die noch bessere R9 290X, einen Monitor, ein nettes 2.1 Soundsystem oder Headset, eine mechanische Tastatur...

Wenn du keine Probleme damit hast, selber Hand ans System zu legen, wenn es denn mal hakt, würde ich das Geld sparen oder für anderes Zeugo (s.o) ausgeben.
Falls dir der Service wichtig ist, kannst du den schon im Laden kaufen. Es ist immer der Service, sprich menschliche Arbeitszeit, die am meisten kostet. Eh überall.
Das Mainboard musst du dir trotzdem nicht einreden lassen. Da kannst du ihm ja erklären, dass du trotzdem das günstigere zB MSI Board möchtest.
Oder dein Geld halt woanders hinbringst.


----------



## Maschine20 (8. Juli 2014)

Die selbe Hardware 100% identisch kostet bei mindfactory 230€ weniger.


Es kommt noch zu einer weiteren Frage.

Würde mir gerne gleich noch einen guten Gaming Monitor kaufen der möglichst unter 200€ kostet wo aber meine Grafka an die maximale Leistung kommen kann. Habt ihr Vorschläge? Empfehlungen?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2014)

Ein Grafikkarte bringt nicht mehr oder weniger Leistung wegen des Monitors. Wenn Du jetzt darauf hinauswillst, dass die Karte vlt 100 Bilder pro Sekunde berechnen kann und der Monitor ALLE zeigen soll: die Monitore bis 250 Euro haben nur 60Hz, die "zeigen" also maximal 60 Bilder pro Sekunde. Schnellere Monitore sind teurer - aber du hast mit 60Hz keinen Nachteil. Mit 120 bzw 144 Hz wird das Bild lediglich "sanfter". Und ein "billiger" mit 120/144Hz hat vlt trotzdem das insgesamt schlechtere Bild als ein guter ähnlich teurer mit nur 60Hz.


Ansonsten gibt es einen Haufen Monitore mit 24 Zoll, die alle gut zum Spielen geeignet sind, da gibt es an sich keine, die "schlecht" sind. Die meisten haben ein TN-Panel, das ist bei günstigem Preis auch reaktionsschnell (langsame Reaktion würde eine Art Schliereneffekt erzeugen), dann wäre noch relevant die IPS-Panel-Technologie - die sind etwas reaktionsärmer als die TN-Panels bei gleichem Preis, aber an sich auch schnell genug, schneller als es richtig gute Gaming-Monitore vor 6-7 Jahren waren.

Hier mal Modelle ab 2013 mit 1920x1080 Pixeln und 24 Zoll bis 200€ http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=monlcd19...x1080~99_24~1455_24~3311_2013~952_16:9#xf_top   nur aufpassen, dass der Monitor mind 1x DVI oder HDMI hat


----------



## svd (8. Juli 2014)

Falls Platz auf dem Schreibtisch ist und du nicht zu nah dran sitzt, könntest du auch bei den 27 Zöllern gucken, wie zB dem ASUS VE278H.


----------



## DJ-Chris (9. Juli 2014)

Kann es sein das der Link von Herbboy bezüglich den Monitoren nicht geht oder liegts an meinem PC?


----------



## Enisra (9. Juli 2014)

DJ-Chris schrieb:


> Kann es sein das der Link von Herbboy bezüglich den Monitoren nicht geht oder liegts an meinem PC?



nein, der geht nicht, was komisch ist
ansonsten ist das aber nicht schwer sich das ergebniss hinzufummeln, weil Herb die Parameter gepostet hat


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (9. Juli 2014)

Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass dir der Verkäufer die teurere Hardware andrehen will. Erinnert mich mal daran, als ich vor einiger Zeit mal durch den Saturn geschlendert bin und mich auf einmal jemand ansprach und fragte: "Kennen Sie sich zufällig mit Computern aus? Welchen Gaming-PC würden Sie mir denn empfehlen?" Hab dann geantwortet: "Von denen hier? Gar keinen!" 

Im Laden hast du wie gesagt noch den Service, dass du Ansprechpartner hast, falls was sein sollte. Und du kannst den PC mal schnell vorbeibringen. Musst du wissen, ob dir das den Aufpreis wert ist.

500 Watt-Netzteil und ASRock-Board reichen locker aus. Monitore wären hier gelistet.


----------



## Maschine20 (9. Juli 2014)

So ich schreib jetzt nochmal komplett auf wie er aussehen soll. Was meint ihr:

Gehäuse
BitFenix Shinobi Midtower schwarz
BitFenix Shinobi Miditower Schwarz | Midi-Tower | Gehäuse | ARLT Computer

Mainboard
MSI Z97 PC Mate
MSI Z97 PC Mate | Sockel 1150 | Gaming Mainboards | ARLT Computer

Arbeitsspeicher
Crucial-Ballistix 2x 4GB 1600MHz
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport Kit (2x 4GB) 1600MHz | DDR3 | Arbeitsspeicher | ARLT Computer

Grafka
MSI R9 280x Gaming 3GB
MSI Radeon R9-280X Gaming 3G (V277-053R) | AMD | Grafikkarten | ARLT Computer

Prozessor
Intel Xeon E3 - 1231v3
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 | Prozessoren | PC-Komponenten | ARLT Computer

Prozessor-Kühler
Thermalright Macho 120 Rev A
Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A CPU-Kühler | Intel | CPU-Kühler | ARLT Computer

Speichermöglichkeiten

Crucial 128GB SSD MX100
http://www.arlt.com/Hardware/PC-Komponenten/Solid-State-Drive-SSD/128GB-Crucial-MX100-SSD.html

1000GB Toshiba DT01ACA
http://www.arlt.com/Hardware/PC-Komponenten/Festplatten/1000GB-Toshiba-DT01ACA.html?redirected=1

Laufwerk
SH-124DB Samsung DVD Brenner
DVD-Brenner Samsung SH-224DB | | ARLT Computer

Netzteil
500W be quiet! Pure Power L8
http://www.arlt.com/Hardware/PC-Komponenten/Netzteile/500W-be-quiet-Pure-Power-L8-Netzteil.html

Betriebssystem
Microsoft Win 8.1 64bit deutsch
Microsoft Windows 8.1 64-Bit Deutsch | Betriebssysteme | Software | ARLT Computer

Monitor
Samsung S24D300HS LED
61,00cm(24,0") Samsung S24D300HS LED | Monitore / Beamer | Hardware | ARLT Computer

Tastatur
Sharkoon Skiller Gaming Tastatur
Sharkoon Skiller Gaming Tastatur | Tastaturen | Gaming Zubehör | ARLT Computer

Lautsprecher
Ich höre erstmal mit Kopfhörern = edit





Gehäuse, Arbeitsspeicher, Grafikkarte, Prozessor, Festplatten und Betriebssystem stehen für mich fest.

Fraglich sind jetzt also noch: Mainboard, Prozessor Kühler, Laufwerk, Netzteil, Monitor, Tastatur und Lautsprecher. Was meint ihr? Ich bitte nochmal um eine kurze Rückmeldung.


----------



## Enisra (9. Juli 2014)

kein Z-Board, ein H-Board reicht vollkommen aus, da ein Z Board vorallem für Übertackter sind, was mit einem Xeon wegfällt
Auch brauchst kein so starkes NT, eines mit 100 Watt weniger reicht vollkommen aus und die SSD kostet auch grade mal schmale 25€ mehr als Üblich

Und wenn du irgendwo trotzdem Service willst, würde ich mir ja im zweifelsfall wen anderen suchen in anbetracht das du ja jetzt schon eher Mittelprächtig beraten wirst, Atelco z.B., das ist ja auch die Mutter von Hardwareversand und dafür nur etwas teuerer als die


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> kein Z-Board, ein H-Board reicht vollkommen aus, da ein Z Board vorallem für Übertackter sind, was mit einem Xeon wegfällt


 ich gaub die haben gar keine nicht-Z-Boards, für den Preis ist das dann durchaus okay, auch wenn es was kann, was man nicht braucht.

SSD: nimm die hier, ist günstiger und nicht schlechter 128GB Crucial MX100 SSD | Solid State Drive (SSD) | PC-Komponenten | ARLT Computer

Die Festplatte WD Black würde ich nicht nehmen, teurer als die "Blue" oder andere mit 7200U/Min, obwohl sie nicht merkbar schneller ist, und zudem gibt es bei der Black-Serie immer wieder Platten, die sehr stark brummen

Netzteil wurde ja schon genug zu gesagt

Die Lautsprecher sind aber echter Müll - das ist nix zum Spielen oder Musikhören. Die sind eher als Notlösung für Laptops gedacht. USB brauchst Du auch gar nicht. Damit es Spamacht, solltest du schon welche ab 40€ aufwärts nehmen. Hast Du nicht schon irgendwelche Boxen? Ich würde dann sogar eher Kopfhörer nutzen, wenn Du erst noch sparen müsstest.

Ne Maus hast Du schon? Weil da eine Tastatur steht, aber keine Maus.



Der Rest ist gut


----------



## Enisra (9. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich gaub die haben gar keine nicht-Z-Boards, für den Preis ist das dann durchaus okay, auch wenn es was kann, was man nicht braucht.



na doch das hier:
Caseking.de 

ansonsten würde uch auch eher die hier nehmen, die hat mein Cousin und machen nicht ganz so schlimmen Sound
https://www.hardwareversand.de/2.1/22645/Logitech+LS21+2.1+Speaker+System.article


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> na doch das hier:
> Caseking.de


 er wollte aber bei ARLT kaufen, nicht caseking ^^  und bei ARLT ist das MSI, was er nannte, nunmal das günstigte Haswell-Refresh-Mainboard Hardware & Haswell Refresh online bestellen | ARLT.com


----------



## Enisra (9. Juli 2014)

ja, aber ich such trotzdem bei denen, weil die Seite zuverlässiger lädt und ich das Layout wie man Dinge findet ganz ansprechend finde


----------



## Maschine20 (9. Juli 2014)

Also habs mal soweit verbessert.
Jetzt besser?

Haste trotzdem einen gezielten Tipp was gute Lautsprecher angeht? Welcher nutzt du selbst?
Maus habe ich vor einem Jahr mal eine neue gute gekauft die werde ich einfach übernehmen.


----------



## andyw1228 (11. Juli 2014)

Du solltest Dir echt ganz stark überlegen, ob du nicht lieber einen 27 Zoll Monitor nimmst. Es sind nur ca. 50Euro Aufpreis und "Size does matter"...
Gute PC Lautsprecher gibt es kaum noch und wenn, dann muss man auch mindestens 100 Euro ausgeben- meine Meinung, nicht das gleich wieder
alle auf mich eindreschen 
Früher gab es mal echt gute Logitech und Creative  Systeme, die hatten noch 2 Wege (also Bass/Mittel Konus und Hochtin Kalotte) und heutzutage haben alle
Breitbandlasutsprecher verbaut (z501, 906) und sind trotzdem nicht allzu günstig.
Mein Tipp wäre ein gebrauchtes Logitech Z 5500. Das klingt gut und ist ordentlich dimensioniert. Ansonsten schwärmen viel von Edifier.
Was richtig Gutes, aber wohl außerhalb deines Budgets wären Nuberts Nupro.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2014)

Maschine20 schrieb:


> Also habs mal soweit verbessert.
> Jetzt besser?
> 
> Haste trotzdem einen gezielten Tipp was gute Lautsprecher angeht? Welcher nutzt du selbst?
> Maus habe ich vor einem Jahr mal eine neue gute gekauft die werde ich einfach übernehmen.


Sieht alles gut aus. Beu Lautsprechern ist es halt so: unter ca 30-40€ sind das echt reine "Bürotröten", ich würde mindestens diese nehmen Edifier M1370 2.1 Lautsprechersystem | Lautsprecher | Multimedia | ARLT Computer  oder die Logitech Z-323 2.1 Stereo Lautsprecher + Subwoofer | Lautsprecher | Multimedia | ARLT Computer wobei Logitech sehr basslastig ist und noch mehr mit dem Bass versucht die Schwächen der Satellitenboxen zu kaschieren, was bei günstigem 2.1 aber eh immer mehr oder weniger der Fall ist. Besser wären die Logitech Z-523 2.1 Stereo Lautsprecher + Subwoofer | Lautsprecher | Multimedia | ARLT Computer   und wenn es auch welche sein können, die es bei ARLT nicht gibt, dann hättest du natürlich mehr Auswahl. ICH nutze 2.0-Boxen, und zwar die hier http://www.thomann.de/de/samson_media_one_4a.htm


@andyw1228: du scheinst ja wie selbstverständlich davon auszugehen, dass man 5.1 nimmt ^^


----------



## Maschine20 (11. Juli 2014)

Und wenn wir mal ganz weg von den Lautsprechern gehen und hin zu Headsets? Aktueller? Lohnt sich mehr? Der Rest steht. PC bestellt. Wird nächste Woche Freitag eintreffen. Jetzt werde ich mir noch eine Tonmöglichkeit schaffen. Anbieter egal. Max 50€.


----------



## andyw1228 (11. Juli 2014)

Achso, habe ich nicht gesehen, dass er nur Stereo haben wollte.
Warum eigentlich ? Wegen Preis ?
Ich persönlich könnte mit Stereo schlecht spielen. Bei Autorenn hört  man nicht, von wo einer überholen will 
und bei Schootern nicht, von wo man beschossen wird.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2014)

andyw1228 schrieb:


> Achso, habe ich nicht gesehen, dass er nur Stereo haben wollte.
> Warum eigentlich ? Wegen Preis ?


 Du bekommst fürs Geld einen VIEL besseren Klang als bei 5.1, und dass es kaum mehr 5.1-Sets gibt zeigt auch, dass die meisten lieber Stereo nehmen. Grad wenn man nicht mal eben 300-500€ locker hat. Überleg mal: es gibt 5.1-Sets für 60-70€, da hast Du pro Box keine 10€. Jetzt Überleg mal, wie "gut" ein Stereoset mit Boxen zu je 10-15€, also zusammen 30€ klingt... Zumal es ja auch bei 5.1  platztechnisch ein Problem sein kann, die Boxen halbwegs korrekt aufzustellen.




> Ich persönlich könnte mit Stereo schlecht spielen. Bei Autorenn hört  man nicht, von wo einer überholen will
> und bei Schootern nicht, von wo man beschossen wird.


 Das ist ein Vorteil von 5.1, aber IMHO auch nur ein eher kleiner - das wird IMHO überbewertet. Grad bei Autorennen: wenn einer überholen will, hörst Du auch bei Stereo, ob das Geräusch rechts oder links ist, und wenn Dein Vordermann Dir nicht näher kommt ist es klar, dass von hinten einer kommt - da brauchst Du aber kein Surround für, um das zu merken. Und bei Shootern, okay - da macht es mehr Sinn, aber wenn Du nicht grad auf einem Niveau spielst, wo minimale Dinge den Ausschlag geben, ist das auch nicht so wichtig, du kannst auch da ungefähr ahnen, ob der Gegner nun eher vorne oder hinten ist - erst Recht bei games mit "Radar"&co. 

Klar: wenn von überall Sound kommt, hast du auch ne bessere "Atmosphäre", aber dafür muss man ein gewisses Mindestmaß bei der Qualität der Boxen haben - ansonsten aber hast Du trotz fehlendem "Überall-Sound" mit gutem Stereo wegen des besseren Klangs mehr Atmo als mit mäßigem Surround. Dazu kommt noch, dass viele Games, vor allem Shooter, eine Surroundsim für Stereo bieten, die recht gut klappen, wenn man Kopfhörer trägt. 


@Maschine20: Brauchst Du denn wirklich ein Headset, also willst Du auch sprechen können? Mit nem reinen Kopfhörer bekommst Du nämlch mehr Sound fürs Geld.


----------



## Maschine20 (13. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob sich ein Headset lohnt. Spreche muss ich nicht können. Ich will das, was zum Gamen am besten geeignet ist.


----------



## svd (13. Juli 2014)

Dann langt ja ein Superlux Kopfhörer, wie zB der HD681 Evo oder HD668.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2014)

Dann nimm zB

Shure SRH240 Kopfh
Superlux HD-681 Evo WH
Superlux HD-668 B


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Dann langt ja ein Superlux Kopfhörer, wie zB der HD681 Evo oder HD668.



wo ist da eigentlich der Unterschied? Klar, beim Ohm, aber was bewirkt das?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wo ist da eigentlich der Unterschied? Klar, beim Ohm, aber was bewirkt das?


Vereinfacht gesagt: bei höheren Werten gibt es mehr Widerstand, da muss die Quelle (PC, Hifi-Anlage, Handy...) mehr Strom liefern, damit es "laut genug" zu hören ist, dafür ist es aber auch bei der Produktion der Kopfhörer "einfacher", einen hochwertigen Klang zu erzeugen. Sehr gute Kopfhörer für "zu Hause" haben daher meist hohe Ohm-Werte, denn eine Hifi-Anlage bringt locker genug Strom, ebenso eine Soundkarte mit eingebautem Kopfhörerverstärker. Für mobile Geräte oder normale Soundkarten sollten es eher weniger Ohm sein, da der Sound mit hochohmigen Modellen zu leise sein kann.

Bei den beiden Superlux ist es aber an sich egal, die sind BEIDE immer noch "niedrigohmig" - hohe Werte sind eher ab 200 Ohm aufwärts. Und sehr niedrige Werte wiederum garantieren nicht automatisch, dass man "superlaut" hören kann - es ist nur so, dass bei ähnlichen Bauteilen für die eigentlichen "Lautsprecher" in den Ohrmuscheln es mit weniger Ohm idR einfacher ist, höhere Lautstärken zu erzeugen.

und allgemein kann man an den Werten natürlich nicht ablesen, wie gut die sind. Gleiche Werte heißen auch nicht, dass die identisch klingen.


----------

